# Hasselblad is going to release a 50-MP CMOS sensor-based medium format camera



## ksagomonyants (Jan 21, 2014)

It has been mentioned previously that Hasselblad is going to collaborate with Sony, possibly to use new Sony sensors in its medium format cameras. Today British Journal of Photography published a short article, which says that Hasselblad is going to release a CMOS sensor-based medium format camera with "much greater ISO performance". No mentioning of the size of the sensor or other technical characteristics, though. 

http://www.bjp-online.com/2014/01/hasselblad-to-launch-cmos-sensor-based-medium-format-camera/


----------

